# Neuer PC (2012)



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Neuer PC (2012)​


_*Das Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 (Original: Nicht OEM) 32/64bit*_
_*Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL (schwarz) Window*_
_*Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6*_
_*Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz (schwarz) 16Gb (CL9)*_
_*Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770k*_
_*Kühler: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2*_
_*Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar black Sata 6G 1TB*_
_*SSD: Samsung 830 128Gb*_
_*Netzteil: Be Quiet!Dark Power Pro P10 80+ Gold 550W*_
_*BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm (schwarz) 2x*_
_*BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm (schwarz) 1x*_
_*BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm (schwarz) 3x*_

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic MX2 4gr
Lüftersteuerung: BitFenix (Recon-schwarz)
Momentan nicht verfügbar.

Vorübergehend benutze ich ein einfaches DVD-ROM Laufwerk um Windows zu installieren, werde mir dann bald ein neues Blu-Ray Laufwerk kaufen (Wahrscheinlich von LG)
Eine ODD-Blende wird noch gekauft.
Die Grafikkarte wird später bestellt, die Asus GTX 680 Direct CU II Top.
Hoffe das ich sie zu dem Zeitpunkt zu einem moderaten Preis bekommen werde.






Mit freundlichem Gruß
DerPate


________________________________________________
Hier ein paar Bilder, wird aktualisiert sobald es möglich ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieferumfang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach mehr als ausreichend.
Ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich postet man hier vor einer Bestellung.
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist überflüssig, da beim Kühler welche dabei ist.
6 Lüfter in das Gehäuse zu pflanzen ist auch überflüssig, zwei vorne, einer hinten reicht.

Gruß


----------



## Kev95 (8. Juni 2012)

8GB Speicher hättens auch getan und der Dark Rock ist vom P/L-Verhältnis nich so toll.


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich postet man hier vor einer Bestellung.
> Die Wärmeleitpaste ist überflüssig, da beim Kühler welche dabei ist.
> 6 Lüfter in das Gehäuse zu pflanzen ist auch überflüssig, zwei vorne, einer hinten reicht.
> 
> Gruß


 

Ich weiß, aber das geht jetzt eig. darum ob das soweit alles stimmig ist?
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist deswegen extra weil ich viel gutes über sie gehört habe und über die von Be Quiet nichts weiß.
Wieso ist es eig. überflüssig? Ich kann doch jetzt alle niedrig laufen lassen (niedriger als sonst?) und habe damit mehr Ruhe.


@Kev,

die 16Gb sind drin weil ich den Ram benutzen werde für die Auslagerungsdaten und co.
Und das Dark Rock mag teuer sein aber die Qualität spielt für mich doch eine Rolle und die neuen P10 von Be Quiet haben sehr gut abgeschnitten im Test.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, das ist soweit ok .

Wie sich die GTX 680 schlägt kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Du möchtest ja nur ein "bißchen oc", d.h. du gehst nicht ans Limit, sowiel Abwärme hast du da nicht.
Deswegen reichen max. 3 Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Ich baue mir jetzt einen PC mit folgenden Komponenten zusammen:



Vorher mal nachfragen wäre sinnvoller gewesen als nach dem Kauf zu fragen ob es gut war. 



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Bilder von dem Motherboard bzw. anderen Komponenten könnte ich hochladen bei Interesse. (Motherboard liegt bereits hier)



Bilder kannst du gerne hochladen. Nutze dafür die Upload Funktion des Forums. Dazu einfach beim Posten unten auf Anhänge verwalten klicken.



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist noch irgendwas zu beachten oder soweit alles dabei?



Sollte alles dabei sein. Viel Spaß beim Bauen. 



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, sollte eine GTX 680 werden.
> Habe dazu in der Auswahl die Gainward GTX 680 Phantom 2/4Gb
> (Auflösung: 1080x1920)
> Ist es vllt. besser für die Zukunft die 4Gb Variante zu kaufen? (Der Aufpreis wäre mir egal)



Bei der Auflösung lohnt 4GB nicht. Selbst bei 2560x1600 Pixel lohnt das nicht. Spar dir also den Aufpreis.
Ich würde die GTX 680 von MSI nehmen.
Allerdings würde auch eine GTX 670 von Asus im DCII Design reichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings würde auch eine GTX 670 von Asus im DCII Design reichen.


 
Wenn man die " TOP " Variante nimmt ist man leicht schneller als eine 680 und mit ein bisschen OCing geht da auch noch mehr


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2012)

Allerdins könnte man die 670 DC2 doch genauso so hoch übertakten


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man die " TOP " Variante nimmt ist man leicht schneller als eine 680 und mit ein bisschen OCing geht da auch noch mehr


 
Das gilt aber nur für eine Referenz GTX 680. Kaufst du eine Zotac GTX 680 AMP sieht die Asus 670 kein Land.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nur für eine Referenz GTX 680. Kaufst du eine Zotac GTX 680 AMP sieht die Asus 670 kein Land.


 
Genau wie Raff gesagt hat. GTX 670 lohnt sich mehr als eine Referenz 680. Aber wenn eine 680 auf OC wird, lohnt sich diese ebenso.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Genau wie Raff gesagt hat. GTX 670 lohnt sich mehr als eine Referenz 680. Aber wenn eine 680 auf OC wird, lohnt sich diese ebenso.


 
Die Frage ist nur ob 15% mehr Leistung den Aufpreis von 100-150€ rechtfertigt. 
Ich sehe das aktuell nicht so.
Wenn es um reine, fette Leistung geht und das Geld nicht so die Rolle spielt ist die GTX 690 die erste Wahl.
Will man aber Oberklassenleistung haben ohne bis auf das Hemd ausgezogen zu werden würde ich die Asus DCII 670 nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2012)

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung das für Full-HD die GTX670 sehr gut ausreicht, warum also für die GTX680 mind. 100 Taler mehr ausgeben...Würde da neben der sehr leisen Asus DCII zur Gigabyte OC raten

Gruß


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vorher mal nachfragen wäre sinnvoller gewesen als nach dem Kauf zu fragen ob es gut war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ich hatte ja schon ein Thread wo u.a. von Dir geraten wurde auf Intel umzustellen und co. 
Das ist jetzt meine Auswahl soweit die steht. 
Bis auf die Grafikkarte halt.

Bilder werde ich dann Zeit für Zeit hochladen und am Ende natürlich das Ergebnis
Hoffe es wird nicht all zu schlecht^^

Danke


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Stelle jetzt 3 Karten zur Auswahl

Palit Jetstream 2/4Gb
Gainward Phantom 2/4Gb
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB 

Die Phantom und EVGA tun es mir vom Design am meisten an.


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2012)

Wo bleiben ASUS und Gigybyte?


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2012)

Design... die Karte siehst du nur 2x im Leben. Beim Ein- und beim Ausbau...

Gruß


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Wo bleiben ASUS und Gigybyte?


 
Keine 4Gb Varianten

Stimmt nicht, wie gesagt, ich achte sehr auf das Design. Das Ding steht direkt neben mir.
Mit Fenster werde ich öfters mal reingucken und will das dann alles stimmt halbwegs^^


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht eine 7970?
Die haben 3gb Speicher


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

*Hmm* bin kein Fan von AMD.
Hatte bisher immer Nvidia und war und bin damit eig. mehr als zufrieden gewesen


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2012)

Wozu 4GB, 2GB V-Ram reichen für Full-HD-Gaming dicke aus Man kauft nicht für die Zukunft Grakas, sondern dann wenn man ihre Leistung braucht...

Gruß


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Texturpakete?


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2012)

Da nutzen dir 4GB in der Regel auch nicht mehr viel, da in den meisten Fällen die Graka an sich schlapp macht...

Gruß


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Da nutzen dir 4GB in der Regel auch nicht mehr viel, da in den meisten Fällen die Graka an sich schlapp macht...
> 
> Gruß


 
Achso, habe gelesen das bei HD Texturpaketen mehr VRam gebraucht wird.
Aber der kleine Aufpreis macht jetzt die Welt auch nicht fett.
Frage ist ob es dadurch ein Nachteil gibt wenn ich jetzt 4Gb nehme.
Wozu gibt es sie dann?


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2012)

Für MultiMonitoring

Und damit der Kunde denkt: 4gb =viel=gut= kaufen


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Für MultiMonitoring
> 
> Und damit der Kunde denkt: 4gb =viel=gut= kaufen


 
Okay, das kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage! Mag das gar nicht wenn ich da ein Streifen in der Mitte habe.
Aber es ist jetzt kein Nachteil wenn? Könnte ja sein das es eventuell doch dazu kommt das ich umsteige.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2012)

Natürlich kannst du auch eine Graka mit 4GB nehmen. Aktuell brauchst du die allerdings in den wenigsten Fällen, höchstens die Blödmarktkunden... Und wenn mal irgendwann 3 oder mehr GB V-RAM Pflicht sein "sollten", gibt es längst schon wieder schnellere Pixelschleudern als GTX680/AMD7970.

Gruß


----------



## DerPate1235 (8. Juni 2012)

Werde nochmal drüber schlafen. 
Aber wie sieht das mit dem Fiepen bei der 680 aus?


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2012)

Das Spulenfiepen? Sollte weitestgehend der Vergangenheit angehören. Im Zweifelsfall les dir einfach Onlinetests zuden deinen favorisierten Karten durch und entscheide dich dann... Ich würde dir allerdings nach wie vor zu einer Asus GTX670 DCII (1.Wahl) oder Gigabyte GTX670 OC (2.Wahl) raten. Die haben für deine Auflösung Power genug und sind günstiger... Im Endeffekt entscheidest natürlich du, wie immer! Wir empfehlen hier nur (meist halt das beste P/L-Verhältnis), befohlen wird woanders

Gruß


----------



## st.eagle (9. Juni 2012)

das problem ist, dass die 670 von asus kaum lieferbar ist!!! wenn man allerdings so viel geld ausgibt, sollte man die wartezeit in kauf nehmen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich werde den PC wahrscheinlich eh erst Anfang Juli zusammenbauen. 
Bin momentan in Hannover beschäftigt und bin am So. wieder da.
Die Komponenten werden Woche für Woche bzw. alle 2 Wochen bis dahin aktualisiert.
Es wird eine GTX 680. Welche genau weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Doch das werde ich sehen was mir als Mittel zur Verfügung stehen wird.

PS: Habe neue Bilder vom Mainboard eben hochgeladen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2012)

Ein feines Brettchen  Das hier wäre vllt. was für Dich, da kannst Du auch Bilder reinstellen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/559-asrock-mainboards-der-neue-standard.html

Manchmal ist die 4GB Version (minimal) langsamer als die 2 GB Variante, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand für den größeren Arbeitspeicher etwas höher ist. Das ist aber, wenn dann eh nur im messbaren Bereich, keinesfalls spürbar.

Für FullHD reichen 2 GB schon gut aus, für höhere Auflösungen oder wenn Du Downsampling vorhast, könnte man schon 4GB nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> PS: Habe neue Bilder vom Mainboard eben hochgeladen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat.


 
Einfach hier in den Thread hochladen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach hier in den Thread hochladen.


 
Sind doch auf der 1. Seite?


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein feines Brettchen  Das hier wäre vllt. was für Dich, da kannst Du auch Bilder reinstellen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/559-asrock-mainboards-der-neue-standard.html
> 
> Manchmal ist die 4GB Version (minimal) langsamer als die 2 GB Variante, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand für den größeren Arbeitspeicher etwas höher ist. Das ist aber, wenn dann eh nur im messbaren Bereich, keinesfalls spürbar.
> 
> Für FullHD reichen 2 GB schon gut aus, für höhere Auflösungen oder wenn Du Downsampling vorhast, könnte man schon 4GB nehmen.



Downsampling eventuell. Aber geht das überhaupt noch mit der 680?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Sind doch auf der 1. Seite?


 
Auf Seite 1 guckt keiner mehr hin. Einfach neu posten.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Seite 1 guckt keiner mehr hin. Einfach neu posten.



Naja, aber wenn. Kann ich eben auch hier nochmal laden^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

Sehr schick.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schick.


 
Danke, gefällt mir auch sehr. Einzig allein die "Cold-Caps" drücken nicht so durch. Kommt auf dem Winkel an.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne die. Ich habe das Extreme6 auch schon verbaut. Sieht echt klasse aus mit dem Schwarz und dann die goldenen Kondensatoren.
Beim Fatality kommt das aber noch besser wenn du den schwarz roten Kontrast hast.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Bin nicht so der Fan von rot. Mag lieber schwarz/weis^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das schwarz rot von meinem Rampage sehr gut.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das schwarz rot von meinem Rampage sehr gut.


 
Rampage ist auch sehr gut. Für mich dann aber doch ein wenig zu teuer gewesen^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

Asus lässt sich das schwarz rot halt recht nett bezahlen. 
Das Asrock ist schon super und sieht spitze auch und vor allem ist es auch gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Asus lässt sich das schwarz rot halt recht nett bezahlen.


 
m.M.n. fehlen grüne Mainboards. Ich kenne nur die von Gigabyte und die sind verspielt.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Asus lässt sich das schwarz rot halt recht nett bezahlen.
> Das Asrock ist schon super und sieht spitze auch und vor allem ist es auch gut.


 
Muss ich irgendwas beachten oder einrichten damit es 100% läuft?
Werde ja Win7 installieren auf eine SSD (AHIC) werde ich dann aktivieren. 
Oder ist sonst alles soweit gut konfiguriert?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

Du musst nichts beachten.
Einfach die SSD ganz oben als 1. Boot Platte hinstellen -- sie unbedingt an den Sata 6GB/s Port des Chipsatzes anschließen und dann einfach Windows installieren.
AHCI kannst du lassen. Mehr musst du nicht machen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst nichts beachten.
> Einfach die SSD ganz oben als 1. Boot Platte hinstellen -- sie unbedingt an den Sata 6GB/s Port des Chipsatzes anschließen und dann einfach Windows installieren.
> AHCI kannst du lassen. Mehr musst du nicht machen.


 
Das mit der 1 Disk weiß ich, wegen dem Bootvorgang.
6G ist mir soweit auch bewusst weil sonst ist ja alles für die Katz^^
AHCI brauch man nicht mehr? 
Ist es denn vllt. dennoch etwas besser?
Ich meine verkehrt kann es nicht sein^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

AHCI ist standardmäßig ausgewählt und das kannst du eben so lassen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (9. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> AHCI ist standardmäßig ausgewählt und das kannst du eben so lassen.


 
Achso, dachte das muss ich nicht mehr aktivieren im Sinne das es nicht mehr allg. gebraucht wird


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

AHCI ist moderner als IDE und eben schon standard mäßig im Bios eingestellt.
Daher nichts daran ändern.
Einzig überflüssige Controller kannst du abschalten wenn du sie nicht brauchst.


----------



## DerPate1235 (10. Juni 2012)

Habe mich nun für die Grafikkarte entschieden.
Sofern sie verfügbar ist, wird nichts anderes bestellt.
Die Asus GTX 680 Direct CU II TOP. 
Benchmarks und Temperaturen sind meines Erachtens sehr gut!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn die TOP Variante gleich kostet kannst du die nehmen. Aber ansonsten würde ich zur normalen Version greifen und selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (10. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn die TOP Variante gleich kostet kannst du die nehmen. Aber ansonsten würde ich zur normalen Version greifen und selbst Hand anlegen.


 
Aber man verliert doch dann die Garantie (sehe ich das richtig?) das möchte ich eig. nicht.
Oder geht das wenn man sie selbst wieder runtertaktet?


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du übertaktest, ist die Garantie futsch.

Wie meinst Du das mit selbst wieder runtertakten?


----------



## DerPate1235 (10. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du übertaktest, ist die Garantie futsch.
> 
> Wie meinst Du das mit selbst wieder runtertakten?


 
Wenn nichts kaputt geht und man sie nach einer Zeit einfach auf Weksttakt legt, ist die Garantie dann gegeben oder speichert die Karte irgendwo was ab.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2012)

Die Karte speichert das nirgends ab (sofern Du nicht das BIOS flashst).


----------



## DerPate1235 (10. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Karte speichert das nirgends ab (sofern Du nicht das BIOS flashst).


 

Dann werde ich nochmal gucken wie die Preise Anfang Juli so sind. 
Aber sonst ist die Karte doch mit die "Beste" Wahl bei der 680 oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich nochmal gucken wie die Preise Anfang Juli so sind.
> Aber sonst ist die Karte doch mit die "Beste" Wahl bei der 680 oder?


 
Nicht wenn du es leise haben willst. Die Asus DCII ist im Idle schon hörbar. Da ist selbst das Referenzdesign besser.
Ich würde die MSI Twin Force nehmen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht wenn du es leise haben willst. Die Asus DCII ist im Idle schon hörbar. Da ist selbst das Referenzdesign besser.
> Ich würde die MSI Twin Force nehmen.


 
Habe aber gelesen das sie etwas wärmer wird (weiß nicht ob es ich ähnlich wie mit CPU´s von der Temperatur verhält) und das scheint mir doch ein neuralgischer Punkt zu sein. 
Hatte mal eine MSI GTX 460 Talon Attack. Sie war leise und kalt.
Möchte aber nicht über 71°C gehen...
Dazu sind die Taktraten moderat gesagt nicht das gelbe vom Ei^^
Die Asus ist doch aber unter Last viel leiser und kühler. Zudem unter anderem die "schnellste" der 680er?
Wenn ich mich irre lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Die GPU kann problemlos 100° ab. Spielt also keine Rolle ob die GPU nun 60 oder 70 oder 80° warm wird unter Last.

Und die paar MHz mehr merkst du im Alltag einfach nicht. Das macht vielleicht 2-3 FPS aus. Und ob du nun 70 oder 73 FPS im Game hast ist völlig egal.


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2012)

Die schnellste gtx680 ist die zotac Amp Edition , aber sie nicht die leiseste


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die GPU kann problemlos 100° ab. Spielt also keine Rolle ob die GPU nun 60 oder 70 oder 80° warm wird unter Last.
> 
> Und die paar MHz mehr merkst du im Alltag einfach nicht. Das macht vielleicht 2-3 FPS aus. Und ob du nun 70 oder 73 FPS im Game hast ist völlig egal.


 
Also verhält es sich nicht wie bei CPU´s wo man von gut 0-60°C redet?
Möchte das es auch alles möglichst lange hält
Aber 3FPS sind schon was finde ich^^
Habe eben gelesen das es nur 0,4db lauter ist mit der Asus :o 
Für mich irrelevant.

Die AMP muss ich mir mal angucken ^^
Ne, die ist nicht mein Fall. Sieht aus als würde sie immens Krach machen ^^


----------



## Scroll (11. Juni 2012)

Nein, eine gpu kann 100° grad noch so ab, glaube die gtx 480 wurde im referenzdesign ca um die 90°+ heiß (belehrt mich wenn ich mich irre).

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Also verhält es sich nicht wie bei CPU´s wo man von gut 0-60°C redet?



Meine 8800GTX wurde 115° heiß und lief problemlos.
GPUs können eine Menge ab bevor sie aussteigen und danach ist sie ja nicht kaputt. Einfach abkühlen lassen und das System startet wieder.

Es ist also egal ob die GPU nun 60° oder 80° unter Last hat.
Und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die Customer Karten immer so extrem kalt fahren. Lieber ein paar Grad wärmer und dafür leiser.


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine 8800GTX wurde 115° heiß und lief problemlos.
> GPUs können eine Menge ab bevor sie aussteigen und danach ist sie ja nicht kaputt. Einfach abkühlen lassen und das System startet wieder.
> 
> Es ist also egal ob die GPU nun 60° oder 80° unter Last hat.
> Und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die Customer Karten immer so extrem kalt fahren. Lieber ein paar Grad wärmer und dafür leiser.


 
Frage mich nicht ob es läuft sondern ob sie dann auch halten. Weil das Silizium vllt. gar nicht so viel Hitze verträgt. Bei CPU´s wird auch nicht mehr als 70°C empfohlen 

Möchte ja das die Karte ihre 1-3 Jahre durchaus hält.
Und nicht an Leistung etc. verliert bzw. dann vorher in Ruhestand geht^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Die GPUs sind bis 110° zertifiziert. Ivy Bridge z.B. bis 105°.
Bedeutet also dass bis zu dieser Temperatur es zu keinerlei Leistungsverlusten kommt.
Geht deine GPU also z.B. bis 80° hoch bist du locker innerhalb der vorgegebenen Spezifikationen und kannst davon ausgehen dass die Grafikkarte auch nach 6 Jahren noch problemlos das leistet was sie jetzt leistet.
Du darfst z.B. nicht vergessen dass passive Grafikkarten viel heißer werden. Da sind 90° normal und die laufen auch zig Jahre.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Je kühler, desto geringer ist der Stromverbrauch. Das ist nicht zu unterschätzen, das macht einiges aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

kennst du ne genaue Wattzahl?
Aber ja du hast Recht


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Nein, kann ich aber bei Interesse heute abend mal messen. Aber erinnere mich, ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn du eine GTX 690 hast und 5GHz auf der CPU kommt es um 10 Watt nicht mehr an.


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. Juni 2012)

Dann greife ich wohl lieber zur ASUS. Die ist Kühler und hat mehr Takt.
Dazu finde ich sieht sie auch gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja! Lese gerade eine E-Mail von Mindfactory das der CPU,SSD,PSU und RAM unterwegs sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

Freut mich fuer dich
Aber das nächste mal anstatt einem doppelpost, nutzt den bearbeiten button


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. Juni 2012)

Moin,Moin

habe jetzt alles bis auf die Grafikkarte hier liegen.
Möchte nächstes Wochenende dann beginnen wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin den PC zusammenzubauen.
Nun habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der SSD: Kann ich darauf Windows 7 (64bit) installieren und dann einrichten oder muss ich zuerst die Festplatte einrichten?
Weil eine SSD sollte ja vor Gebrauch eingestellt werden.
Oder hält sie 1-2 Startvorgänge ohne diese Optimierungen aus, ohne davon Schäden zu tragen? 
Könnt gerne jetzt euch kurz und bündig hier austauschen und mir gerne paar Tipps geben.
Wäre euch dankbar!
Zum CPU, wie sieht das aus, habe die MX2 WLP nicht bekommen. Kann ich die von Be Quiet verwenden und würde sie sich auch gut machen?
Kann man die integrierte GPU des CPU abschalten? 
Komponenten stehen auf der 1. Seite.

Danke euch!

Gruß


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

Vor der Windows Installation solltest Du nur schauen, dass im BIOS der Storage Mode auf AHCI (und nicht IDE) steht. Dann kannst Du ganz normal Windows auf die SSD installieren (wie bei einer HDD).

Die WLP, die beim Kühler dabei ist, kannst Du genauso verwenden.

Die IGP schaltet automatisch ab, wenn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verwendet wird.


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Vor der Windows Installation solltest Du nur schauen, dass im BIOS der Storage Mode auf AHCI (und nicht IDE) steht. Dann kannst Du ganz normal Windows auf die SSD installieren (wie bei einer HDD).
> 
> Die WLP, die beim Kühler dabei ist, kannst Du genauso verwenden.
> 
> Die IGP schaltet automatisch ab, wenn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verwendet wird.


 
Der AHCI wird auf jeden Fall aktiviert.
Aber wie sieht das aus mit den Diensten, kurz und Bündig paar Stichworte, werde mich dann selbst zu schlau machen bzw. jemand einen Link?

Ja, das werde ich auch müssen. Nur frage ich mich, ob sie genauso gut ist?
Die liegt ja beim DRP2 bei. Habe aber bis jetzt keine Werte finden können zur WLP.

Gut, dann werde ich nächsten Monat die Karte kaufen. 

Danke


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

Was für Dienste?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juni 2012)

Wäre auch meine Frgae


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Die liegt ja beim DRP2 bei. Habe aber bis jetzt keine Werte finden können zur WLP.



Die WLP ist echt Banane. Die unterscheiden sich höchstens um 1-2°C, und so nahe am Limit sollte die CPU eh nicht betrieben werden. Zumindest nicht auf Dauer


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Dienste?


 
Defreg. und so ein Kram. Muss man ja bei Windows in der Reg. irgendwie auf 0 setzen... zumindest gelesen.


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

Das macht Windows alles automatisch. Das ganze Tutorial musst Du nicht durchackern.

Ich verwende immer diese Tool hier: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online Das stellt alles automatisch optimal ein. Bringt zwar nix, aber es beruhigt ungemein


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das macht Windows alles automatisch. Das ganze Tutorial musst Du nicht durchackern.
> 
> Ich verwende immer diese Tool hier: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online Das stellt alles automatisch optimal ein. Bringt zwar nix, aber es beruhigt ungemein


 
Ganz autonom? Dachte es muss von Hand gemacht werden^^


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

Die wichtigen Einstellungen (Deaktivierung der automatischen Defragmentierung...) macht Windows automatisch, sobald eine SSD erkannt wird.

Selbst wenn Du gar nix einstellst nach der Windows Installation, macht das auch nix.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

System läuft, jedoch ohne Grafikkarte. Die kommt aber noch diesen bzw. Mitte nächsten Monats
Benche gerade den CPU mit einer max. Tem. von 53/56/56/55°
Ist das i.O. für den CPU-Kühler oder doch zu hoch?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Sieht ganz gut aus, waeren die Temps unter Vollast? Und der CPU Kühler ist welcher?


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, waeren die Temps unter Vollast? Und der CPU Kühler ist welcher?


 
100% Last 3,7Ghz Prime 95
8 Test´s 
Kühler ist der Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Die Temps sind ok, würde ich sagen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das passt.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Gut, er klettert ganz langsam in Richtung 60°C aber ab wann sollte man sagen das ist zu viel?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Mehr als 70°C ist ungesund für die CPU


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das ist Ivy. Der kann auf 90° ab.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Also der pendelt sich immer mehr auf 58/58/58/58 ein. 
Denke 70°C macht der im Leben nicht^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Dann stell mal 4,5GHz ein.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Ach was, will dann demnächst mal eventuell auf 4Ghz takten aber erst wenn die GraKa da ist


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das sollte genauso sein wie jetzt auch. Der BeQuiet ist stark genug.
Wie war der Einbau des Kühlers?


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Der Einbau meines Erachtens nach war einfach!


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das freut mich. Einige meinen immer dass die BeQuiet schwer zu verbauen sind was ich nicht finde. Endlich mal einer der meine Meinung bestätigt.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Also es ist zwar bisschen schrauben aber sonst einfach nur raufsetzen Stecker rein und los.
Die Paste die mitgeliefert wurde ist auch gut zu verteilen und der Lieferumfang sehr gut.
Verarbeitung Top.
Kaum zu hören, nur ein leichtes surren. Aber sehr angenehm.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Und er sieht geil aus.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Mache später noch einige Bilder rein hier auf der 1. Seite
Der sieht sehr,sehr edel aus!!!
Muss aber wohl noch mein RAM im Bios umstellen wenn ich das richtig weiß


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Der sieht seht gut aus. Ich musste meinen leider entsorgen weil der für Sandy E zu schwach ist. 

Beim RAM einfach mal das XMP Profil laden. Das findest du in OC Tweaker.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Stell die Bilder lieber hier rein. Auf die erste Seite schaut keine Sau mehr


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Stell die Bilder lieber hier rein. Auf die erste Seite schaut keine Sau mehr


 
Kann mich daran erinnern das Du es vor einiger Zeit auch schon erwähnt hast 

Sandy E hätte ich auch gerne aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben 
Aber da ich von einem Core 2 umsteige ist der Leistungszuwachs enorm!
Mit dem Ram mache ich wenn ich 2h Prime 95 fertig habe


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Pfeif auf Prime. Wenn der Rechner startet läuft er auch stabil.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Naja aber möchte gerne wissen wie es bei dem PC auf Langzeit mit den Temperaturen aussieht :'D
Nicht das ich Hitzewallungen bekomme bei Metro oder BF3^^


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Temperaturen nach 5 Minuten Core Damage CPU Stress Tester im grünen Bereich sind, kannst Du 3 Tage lang BF3 ohne Pause durchspielen, ohne dass Du jemals diese Temperaturen erreichen wirst.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Also ist Prime nicht so geeignet? Werde jetzt mal meinen RAM im XMB ändern^^


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Doch, aber auch da reichen 10-15 Minuten aus. Core Damage ist halt noch eine Stufe härter (der Name ist Programm )


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Also 1h Prime = 58/60°C max. war meistens bei 52.
Kann ich meinen RAM auch im Betrieb ändern? "ASRock eXtreme Tuner"?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Nein, den RAM kannst Du nur im BIOS einstellen.

Die Temperaturen passen, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Denke auch, werde dann auch bald mal auf 4Ghz gehen. Müsste da nur einen kleinen Kurs drin belegen oder Hilfe wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Es gibt ein gutes How To im Overclocking Prozessor Bereich. Da musst du hineinschauen.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Einfach den Multi auf 40 stellen. Die meisten CPU's schaffen 4 GHz mit Standardspannung.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Danke euch. Ich muss jetzt aber auch erstmal aufräumen hier :'D
Sieht aus wie sau und So. fahre ich wieder nach Hannover.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Ah verdammt, kann es sein das ich ein Fehler gemacht habe bei der SSD?
Habe Diskpart list disk select disk 0 list partition eingeben.
Jetzt steht da Partition 1 Offset 1024kb
Partition 2 119GB           Offset 101mb

und beim trimm steht nur wenn ich fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify eingebe keine 0 oder gar eine 1


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es denn bei der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung aus?


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Da steht Datenträger 0 119,4Gb
System reserviert 100MB NTFS Fehlerfrei 
C: 119,14Gb NTFS
Fehlerfrei Startpartition Auslagerungsdatei Absturzabbild Primäre Partition


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das passt soweit.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Aber wieso kann ich dann in der CMD nicht die 0 sehen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau wo dein Problem ist?
Du darfst nicht vergessen dass du kein MBR mehr hast sondern ein GPT.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß es selbst nicht, habe nur gelesen das es da stehen sollte eig.
Oder ist das relativ Schnurz.
Entschuldige. Weiß nicht was GPT oder MBR ist


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Ein UEFI Board formatiert die Festplatte automatisch nach dem GPT. MBR wird vom alten Bios benutzt.
MBR kann nur maximal 4 Partitionen beinhalten. GPT mehr.
MBR kann nur maximal 2TB große Partitionen erzeugen. GPT mehr.
GPT ist der Nachfolger von MBR. 
Windows 8 wird GPT brauchen daher wird auch immer geschrieben dass Windows 8 UEFI Bios braucht was aber quatsch ist. GPT kannst du auch mit alten Bios erzeugen.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge, das passt schon. Windows stellt das schon alles passend ein, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird. Du kannst ja mal einen AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot hier posten, dann sieht man, ob die Leistung passt und ob die SSD optimal angeschlossen ist.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Also ist alles bei der Platte so wie es sein sollte mit Trim?
AHCI oder wie der heißt ist autonom eingestellt gewesen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

AHCI ist schon Standard im Bios. GPT braucht AHCI damit es vernünftig läuft.


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. Juni 2012)

Benchmark habe ich gemacht waren 550mb oder so und über 60000iops


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Dann war es aber ein anderer Benchmark.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann war es aber ein anderer Benchmark.


 
Das ist egal. Der erste Balken.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Apropos Balken   Hier kannst Du vergleichen : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-ranglisten-thread-1-1192-punkte.html


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2012)

**** falscher thread, sorry


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag,

soweit bin ich jetzt zufrieden und alles läuft.
Habe jedoch 3 Sachen die mich stören.
1. Habe nur Sound beim Kopfhörer auf einer Box.
Habe den AC 97 oder wie das Ding heißt angeschlossen beim Audio.

2. Adminrechte nerven, kann trotz Adminstatus keine Symbole verändern im Ordner?

3. USB 3.0 sind bei mir am FP 4 Anschlüsse. Kann aber nur 2 nutzen. Kann ich von Hinten 2 abklemmen und nach Vorne bringen?

Lautstärke und Temperatur sind sehr gut.


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

1. Stech es in "HD Audio"
2. Hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt
3. ebenfalls kp


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn du HD Audio nehmen kannst solltest du das tun, moderen Boards sind eingentlich auch nur für HD Audio geeinget.

Die Anschlüsse kann man von hinten nach vorne führen, dafür gibts Adapter, poste aber mal das Board und das Gehäuse


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Steht alles auf der 1. Seite Werde eben runterfahren und das umstecken. Aber da hatte ich das 1. gar keinen Sound. Nun ja mal eben gucken^^


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

Treiber installiert?


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Ja Treiber ist installiert, der Balken schlägt aus aber es kommt nichts mehr.
Bei dem AC 97 kam was. Ich installiere die Treiber nochmals


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

Von der CD oder aus dem Internet?


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Von der DVD die ASRock mitgeliefert hat.


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

Ich würde den Treiber direkt von der AsRock Homepage nehmen: ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme6


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Habe ich jetzt auch gerade geladen. Wenn es dann nicht klappt bin ich Ratlos


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich würde den Treiber direkt von der AsRock Homepage nehmen: ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme6


 Balken schlägt aus aber kein Sound :/

Habe den Fehler, von meinem Handy SGS2 funktionieren die Kopfhörer nicht wegen dem Anschluss richtig.
PC 3.5 Klinge geht


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> 1. Habe nur Sound beim Kopfhörer auf einer Box.
> Habe den AC 97 oder wie das Ding heißt angeschlossen beim Audio.



HD Audio anschließen uind AC97 einfach hängen lassen. HD Audio im Bios aktivieren.



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> 2. Adminrechte nerven, kann trotz Adminstatus keine Symbole verändern im Ordner?



Geh mal in auf Systemsteuerung -- Benutzerkonten und dort auf Einstellung der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern. Dann ziehst du den Schieberegler nach ganz unten und startest das System neu. Die Admin Meldung sind weg.



DerPate1235 schrieb:


> 3. USB 3.0 sind bei mir am FP 4 Anschlüsse. Kann aber nur 2 nutzen. Kann ich von Hinten 2 abklemmen und nach Vorne bringen?



3. USb Treiber installiert?


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> HD Audio anschließen uind AC97 einfach hängen lassen. HD Audio im Bios aktivieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe es auf HD umgesteckt funktioniert jetzt aber auch einwandfrei, es war der Stecker von den Köfphörern vom Handy
Mein Fehler.

Danke, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Will schließlich selbst bestimmen was ich darf und was nicht.
(Apropos, welches Virenprogramm würdet ihr/Du empfehlen? Kann auch was kosten)

Ja, es geht nur darum ich kann nur ein USB 3.0 Stecker am MoBo anschließen habe aber 4 auf dem Tower oben 2 sind im Betrieb


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

Als Virenprogramm kannst du Avast nehmen. Kostet nichts und ist gut.

Du hast also ein Case mit 4x USB 3 aber das Board hat nur einen internen USB 3 Header?
Dann kauf dir noch eine Erweiterungskarte dazu die einen 20 Pin dafür bietet.


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

Wenns kostenlos sein soll: Avast! 
sonst, Kaspersky, NOD 32, Avast! ...


----------



## DerPate1235 (23. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als Virenprogramm kannst du Avast nehmen. Kostet nichts und ist gut.
> 
> Du hast also ein Case mit 4x USB 3 aber das Board hat nur einen internen USB 3 Header?
> Dann kauf dir noch eine Erweiterungskarte dazu die einen 20 Pin dafür bietet.



Also Kaspersky ist nicht so gut?

Ja genau
Okay, wo bekomme ich sowas?^^


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

Kaspersky ist auch gut nur halte ich nichts von kompletten Suiten. Die bremsen eher und nerven meist. Ein virenscanner reicht. Alles andere brauchst du nicht.
Windows Defender macht den Rest was Spyware angeht.
Und alles weiter ist überflüssig und bremst den Rechner aus.


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. Juni 2012)

Denke aber das ich mir dennoch Kasperksky holen werde. Momentan leider noch ganz ohne alles. Hoffe das hält aber ohne Viren paar Tage?
Mal eine Frage, möchte heute wieder nach Hannover weiß aber nicht wie ich den PC transportieren sollte. Habe noch alles an Verpackung da und dachte ihn in 2 Decken zu wickeln den Karton und im Kofferraum so zu legen das der große CPU-Kühler nach oben liegt, würde das gehen?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Das geht. Den Rechner einfach auf die Seite legen sodass der Kühler oben liegt. Gegen Rutschen sichern und das war es dann.


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. Juni 2012)

Also kleine Stöße auf der Autobahn bzw. Vibrationen sind nicht gefährlich?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Nein. Der Rechner sollte nur nicht irgendwo gegenschlagen. Deswegen auch fixieren. Entweder einwickeln oder eben so gegen die Rückenlehne drücken dass er sich nicht bewegen kann.
Anders werden komplett Rechner ja auch nicht ausgeliefert.


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Der Rechner sollte nur nicht irgendwo gegenschlagen. Deswegen auch fixieren. Entweder einwickeln oder eben so gegen die Rückenlehne drücken dass er sich nicht bewegen kann.
> Anders werden komplett Rechner ja auch nicht ausgeliefert.


 
Danke, hatte nur etwas Angst weil der CPU-Kühler ja doch einiges wiegt^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Der ist doch verschraubt. Was soll da passieren?
Solange der PC fest liegt passiert gar nichts.


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der ist doch verschraubt. Was soll da passieren?
> Solange der PC fest liegt passiert gar nichts.


 
Ja aber der Druck nach unten wenn er liegt. Obwohl in der Waage hat er ja noch mehr zug^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Welcher Druck nach unten? 
Das Board ist doch fest auf dem Mainboardtray verschraubt. Was soll das sein?


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. Juni 2012)

Ja stimmt, hatte ein kleinen Gedankenfehler :'D
Ich lade jetzt mal paar Bilder hoch^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube du machst dir zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

Besser als keine


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Update. Bilder vom Zusammenbau und co. werden noch folgen.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder  Und sehr schönes Netzteil


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

Mach riuhig weiter so
Das netzteil hole ich mir vielleicht auch


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Danke sehr. Das Netzteil ist wirklich unhörbar!
Höre nur den CPU-Kühler, der ist allerdings sehr angenehm. 
Wenn die Grafikkarte kommt wird´s wohl etwas lauter^^


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein paar Bilder, werden denke ich die Tage noch welche folgen.
Die Kabel sind ich denke soweit gut verlegt?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

Die Links funktionieren nicht


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Jetzt aber schon oder?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

Jop. Sieht super aus  Der Dark Rock ist schon ein geiles Teil  Wobei ich den EKL Alpenföhn K2 ja schicker finde


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich mag den von Be Quiet lieber. Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

So isses 

Wann kommt die Grafikkarte? Und welche?


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Also nächsten Monat auf jeden Fall!
Wird die GTX 680 Asus Direct CU II TOP.
Denke zwischen dem 10-20.07 habe ich sie dann im PC, hoffe ich!


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

Die Asus DC-II wäre mir im Idle zu laut  Da hast Du lauter superleise Komponenten, und dann eine Grafikkarte, die lt. PCGH mit 1,2 sone im Idle röhrt 

Ich würde daher eher eine von diesen kaufen: Produktvergleich MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-016R), KFA² GeForce GTX 680 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (68NPH6DV6AXX) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerPate1235 (26. Juni 2012)

Der Takt ist aber geringer, und auch wenn es nicht viel ausmacht. Möchte die paar % eig. schon haben^^
Naja, ich muss nun auch in die Sauna und co. Schönen Abend noch. Überlege mir deinen Vorschlag nochmal.
Hatte damals schon eine MSI GTX 460 Talon Attack gehabt. Überaus leise und kühl gewesen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Moin, habe mal eine Frage. Und zwar kann ich kein Headset benutzen am PC. Habe über HDMI Sound am TV bzw. auch am Monitor.
Aber er findet obwohl die Treiber auf dem neusten Stand sind nicht das Headset.
Am Motherboard ist eig. alles angeschlossen soweit.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Wo steckst du das Headset denn ein?


----------



## DerPate1235 (30. Juni 2012)

Ob ich es vorne oder hinten einstecke, es wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Das weiß ich leider so auch nicht. Höchstens mal an einem anderen Rechner testen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (30. Juni 2012)

*Hmm* aber es müsste doch statt grau alles farbig sein dennoch?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Frag mich nicht ich benutze kein Headset.


----------



## DerPate1235 (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist irgendwie merkwürdig alles. Weiß auch nicht mehr weiter.-.-


----------



## DerPate1235 (4. Juli 2012)

So, habe soeben eine NVidia GTX 680 von MSi erstanden. Die Lightning.
Hoffe es war eine gute Wahl!
Preis war 549€

EDIT:
Sound geht wieder. Hab ein veralteten Treiber gehabt und ersetzt.


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2012)

Die Lightning ist eigentlich eher was für Extrem-Übertakter, und hier wäre sie etwas günstiger gewesen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N680GTX Lightning, 2048MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Aber sicher eine tolle Karte, viel Spaß damit


----------



## DerPate1235 (4. Juli 2012)

Danke dir.

Ja ich weiß. Jedoch ist sie schön leise und kalt. Übertakten brauch ich zwar nicht. Aber so bleibts ja auch bisschen kälter
Nur die gelben Akzente sind echt nicht schön


----------



## DerPate1235 (4. Juli 2012)

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrung mit der GTX 680 Lightning von MSI?
Lautstärke/Temperatur etc.


----------



## DerPate1235 (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kauft sie euch! Sehr leise und kühl. MSI


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus  

Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder der Karte machen? Die könntest Du hier oder im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-278.html posten.


----------



## DudeJustPlayTheGame (6. Juli 2012)

Wie passt das hier:


BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm (schwarz) 2x
BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm (schwarz) 1x
BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm (schwarz) 3x


ins Gehäuse wenn da steht:

Erweiterbare Lüfter:	7x 120mm, 1x 140mm, 1x 230mm

Interessiert mich weil Ich vor hab die ungefähr gleiche Konfig zu kaufen.
Irgendwelche antworten?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

Du kannst 1x 230mm verbauen. Es ist also quatsch einen 230mm Lüfter 2x zu kaufen.
Außerdem würde ich das Case nicht mit Lüftern zuballern. Mehr als 3 brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Die normalen Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter sind laut aktueller Print PCGH  (-->Spanko ) leiser. Daher würde ich zu denen greifen.


----------



## DerPate1235 (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann sagen das man 3 230 verbauen kann im XL Shinobi
Die Lüfter sind super leise! Höre sie nicht
Von der Karte würde ich noch Bilder mal machen!
500 FPS in Herr der Ringe online


----------



## DerPate1235 (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPate1235 (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Sehr schicke Bilder und tolle Karte


----------

